# Safety rails?



## farrout (Dec 13, 2015)

What are the added rails for in between the tracks that go over bridges?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

To prevent the train from going too far in the event of a derailment. It prevents the train from smashing into a thru truss or going over the side of an open trestle.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Lehigh74 is correct, they are usually referred to as *guard rails*:


> In railroad use, guard rails are placed parallel to regular running rail along areas of restrictive clearance, such as a bridge, trestle, or tunnel. These have the effect of keeping the wheels of rolling stock in alignment in case of derailment. It also helps to minimize damage to the structure and allow easier post-accident cleanup.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guard_rails_(railroad)


----------

